
Where do disruptive ideas come from? (2012) - da02
https://graphics.stanford.edu/~levoy/unc-commencement.html
======
justAlittleCom
I think disruption is a very nice and simple concept, very powerful, and so
overused… Its not a synonym for "new and successful". How Instagram is a
disruptive innovation? Its a real question, maybe it is, and I am just too old
to figure it out.

~~~
jamesrcole
The linked speech says "A disruptive idea means it also upsets current ways of
thinking, or current values, or current markets"

It explains why Instagram fits this definition: "Nikon and Canon have spent 80
years refining their cameras to produce good pictures. Instagram gives you a
hundred ways to turn a good picture into a bad picture. The art world is built
on a tradition of curation - by schools, museums, galleries, and critics.
Instagram lets you upload every picture you take, to the public, within 5
seconds of taking it. Curation is done by "liking" a picture someone else has
posted. And Instagram is free."

To me that seems reasonable enough. It's not implying anything about the value
of the disruption.

~~~
justAlittleCom
Disruption talks more about "what the thing did to everything" than about the
"what the thing does to whoever use it". Bicycle is considered a disruption
because everyone had one as soon as it was invented, supersonic privet jet are
not. Maybe Instagram does new things, but that's not what would make it
disruptive, only the impact it had, would. That impact is not obvious to me.

